# External filter question?



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

I am wanting to buy an external filter for my tank like a fluval 104 and I am wondering if it has to be below the water level, or tank for it to work? My tank is on a big window sill so it would have to sit on the same level.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

most canister filters are gravity fed and need to be below the tank.....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct, although as long as the head of the filter is below the water level, enough to create a siphon it will work.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i thing h.o.b is better for this situation youll have problems priming as already stated


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a rena xp1 sitting on the same level as my tank sits on. It works fine. The water level is about 10"-12" above the top of my filter.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have a Rena Xp3. It sits level with my 125g and works fine. Sometimes it can be a litle tricky to get it running after cleaning it. So to get it going quickly I just use a powerhead to force water up the pick up tube. I find this way easier than using the funnel they give you. The fluval has a hand pump to get it started. A canister filters has its advantages and disadvantages. They hold way more biomedia which is what I use them. I tend to only clean mine once a month. I also use a HOB as more of a water polisher. They are easier to clean and usually little work horses. My HOB filters get cleaned weekely. Using them together keeps water crystal clean


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, there you go. A couple of people with similar experiences, should be fine.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Highly advise that you skip Fluval. Go for an Eheim or Rena.


----------

